# Toolbox and/or Carry-all



## bmaverick

Hey, anyone bought one of these or better yet, made one for their Yanmar? 

Since my Yanmar came with ROPS, it seems like the easiest and logical step for carrying tools, or an ice cooler, or a post hole digger or even the chainsaw.  
It would even be good for placing a weatherproof toolbox to hold extra hitch pins, chains and lubricants. 

http://www.shopgreendealer.com/Universal-ROPS-Mount-Tractor-Tool-Tray-TT400.html











My co-worker has a Kubota that came with such a feature. I like it.

On a John Deere 5325, it's called a ROPS-MOUNTED TOOLBOX (STRADDLE MOUNT). 

BX has one the size of an ammo box that is braced onto one of the ROPS posts for $60.
http://bxpanded.com/index.php?l=product_detail&p=62


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

I built a similar organizer for my John Deere and posted pictures of it somewhere.


----------



## winston

Just make sure you get it high enough to clear any implement that might raise up high. A picture of my old 2002D with a modified tool box.


----------



## bmaverick

winston said:


> Just make sure you get it high enough to clear any implement that might raise up high. A picture of my old 2002D with a modified tool box.


That is really nice Winston. That even works without a ROPS. 

With a ROPS, if it was too low, it can be un-clamped from each side, move d up some and re-clamp.

BTW, that Woods mower is in great shape. My JD261 has been torn down over winter to rebuild the idle pulleys, the spring retention lock, and some grinding & sanding & dura coat of Valspar Farm paint to prevent the rust through.


----------



## winston

The Woods is a heavy duty mower and has proved tough over time mowing much grass. I grease the spindles nearly everytime I use it. Wheels and pivots also. I have replace wheel bearings (sleeves) and I think because of the weight of the mower they are probably the weakest part of the mower.


----------



## bmaverick

tractor beam said:


> I built a similar organizer for my John Deere and posted pictures of it somewhere.


Please share if you can find it. 

Or just snap a few pixs next time you're out with the tractor to upload here. Bye


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Hard to see it but you kinda can follow along I hope. I welded it all together with 3/16 steel. Has some stout hooks I formed out of 5/8 rod on a Piranha (iron worker) 

It tucks under my canopy and I can put tool boxes up there that can be pulled down for access. It works really well and stays out of the way of the 3 point. Even have one of the hooks for securing fuel cans for fill ups so I don't have to heft the cans while the fuel trickles out.

http://www.tractorforum.com/f209/tractor-closet-17677/


----------



## Thomas

Now you got me to thinking about carry all.


----------



## oldguychuck

all good stuff !

I have flat decks on both fenders, so I got an old tool box and bolted it to one of the fender tops - works fine..........

Yesterdays 8" of new snow is now melting quickly

cheers

oldguychuck


----------



## bmaverick

oldguychuck said:


> all good stuff !
> 
> I have flat decks on both fenders, so I got an old tool box and bolted it to one of the fender tops - works fine..........
> 
> Yesterdays 8" of new snow is now melting quickly
> 
> cheers
> 
> oldguychuck


Post pixs. We love to see pix. It helps more people than you can imagine.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Thomas said:


> Now you got me to thinking about carry all.


One song for you Thomas........ (listen to the beginning lyrics! 

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M7umRky71j4[/ame]


*............DO IT!!!*


----------



## oldguychuck

*Pics of my 574 International*

Here's a few pics of my 574, loaded for bear.

Chains on all year, tool box bolted to right rear fender top, bar & shovel held on bright bucket arm by bunjee cord, saw gas & oil on left fender by bungee cords, chain saw stuffed behind seat, and bucket in place (never comes off).

Also have plug in for block heater on left of block below bucket arm.

Usually still room for me...........

old guy chuck


----------



## oldguychuck

forgot !

logging chain on rear bar for towing logs or any other reason to have one there

oldguychuck


----------



## bmaverick

Still looking for pixs of a DIY carry all. 

Example of a drink holder, tool box mounted, radio setup, long sleeve PVC tube for rakes, shovels and hoes, maybe a first-aid kit, lights, fire extinguisher, etc all located mostly behind the seat mounted on the ROPS or just side to side. 

Here are a few more examples


----------



## bmaverick

more ideas














































under the foot grate


----------



## bmaverick

I got a few parts now. Hoping to get a few more to make my own carry-on before the summer. 

My co-worker with a YM1720D made his own ROPS canopy for less than $50. Hoping to glean from his setup too.


----------



## bmaverick

Well, it's summer now. Still got a few parts to get. mainly the mounting hardware.


----------



## bmaverick

Guys, 

Finally got a few parts. Then I saw a YT vid on what NOT to do with a tray/bin carry-all on a ROPS. Basically, do not drill nor weld to a ROPs. This will compromise the ROPS strength and should an event happen, insurance will NOT pay for your physical claim. Also, you will not be able to RESELL the tractor. Further, one could be held liable for altering a safety device on equipment. Federal law for the ROPS would consider this tampering. This is based on 30 CFR § 57.14130 - Roll-over protective structures (ROPS) and seat belts for surface equipment. Section-E Part 1. 

Tractor dealers will not even consider a trade-in anymore in my area due to altered ROPs. I hope in a few years to upgrade to a beefier CUT, but for now keep the machine in good condition while owning it.

So, clamping is the best way to go. There are ROPS clamps out there for heavy use too.


----------



## bmaverick

Lots of hits and lookers to this thread ... SOOOOOOO FOLKS, anyone know where to get mounting clamps that clamp onto the SQ ROPS setups? There is LIMITED selection and what's out there is pricey!

I can find all day long various round ROPs clamps. 

Folks have a suggestion or two or three ???


----------



## winston

I saw those pricy ones. https://www.google.com/search?q=square+u-bolts&ie=&oe=


----------



## bbirder

bmaverick said:


> Lots of hits and lookers to this thread ... SOOOOOOO FOLKS, anyone know where to get mounting clamps that clamp onto the SQ ROPS setups? There is LIMITED selection and what's out there is pricey!
> 
> I can find all day long various round ROPs clamps.
> 
> Folks have a suggestion or two or three ???


You might try two flat bars with bolts thru each end. If you find it "floppy" you could tack on one side.


----------



## bmaverick

winston said:


> I saw those pricy ones. https://www.google.com/search?q=square+u-bolts&ie=&oe=


Thanks. That's just a part of it. I found a few at Menards, but the sizes were all wrong. Too wide. Also depending on what is mounted, it would take 2 per side. Then how to prevent the U-bolts from scrapping the paint off or rusting. 

Stainless u-bolts = no rust, but not as strong as iron steel. hmmmm 

Ah your link search shows trailer axle u-bolts and how strong these are with a mounting plate. The plate can use 2 of the U-bolt patterns on one side. Now that's is VERY HELPFUL. 

ok, Lowes has a HD one with plate. Now to find the size ...
https://www.lowes.com/pd/Superstrut-2-in-U-Bolt-Strut-Beam-Clamp/999972230


----------



## bmaverick

*OK, now this is beefy.

beam u-clamp*

https://www.unistrutohio.com/attaching-unistrut-channel-to-structural-steel-with-beam-clamps


----------



## Scott M

bmaverick said:


> Lots of hits and lookers to this thread ... SOOOOOOO FOLKS, anyone know where to get mounting clamps that clamp onto the SQ ROPS setups? There is LIMITED selection and what's out there is pricey!
> 
> I can find all day long various round ROPs clamps.
> 
> Folks have a suggestion or two or three ???


So I was at northern too this weekend and saw some u-bolts for attaching leaf springs to trailer axles. Hope this helps

https://m.northerntool.com/shop/tools/NTESearch?Ntt=u+bolts


----------



## bmaverick

Scott M said:


> So I was at northern too this weekend and saw some u-bolts for attaching leaf springs to trailer axles. Hope this helps
> 
> https://m.northerntool.com/shop/tools/NTESearch?Ntt=u+bolts


There is something weird with the link, but I did look at NT there. I need a u-bolt of 2.5-inches or 2-5/8-inch wide and deep for the CP foldable ROPs on the Yanmar. Menards doesn't have the right width either. I did find some at an auto store, but they were the cheap galvanized that would rust quickly.

These will work. Price is ok, but shipping? Wish these were easy to find locally.
https://store.cesmith.com/axle-u-bolt-12x-2-58x-4-12-p143.aspx

Does your YM1700 have ROPs?


----------



## deerhide

Scott M;
Don't skimp on anything to do with ROPS. A tractor is a real pain............upside down in your lap!


----------



## bontai Joe

I just saw this today, a really REALLY nice set up to carry tools and much more on the back of your tractor. Yep, it's expensive, but you fabricators out there can pick a lot of ideas off of what these guys make:
https://www.bigtoolrack.com/


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Or on your head. 



deerhide said:


> Scott M;
> Don't skimp on anything to do with ROPS. A tractor is a real pain............upside down in your lap!


----------



## Bob Driver

I've used Spring Shops to "custom bend" HD square clamping bolts, but it wasn't my $$$$ paying the invoice. A cheap old fart like me would buy some steel rod, form it on the press or in a vise, thread the ends, and use flat steel to fab the "cross plate". Might need a little heat from an Acetylene Torch to convince the rod you're in charge of the engineering on this project, depending on the size of rod you use. Don't worry about taking the temper out of the rod.... You're hanging a toolbox, not building a bridge


----------



## XLENDI

Tractor Mike , has a nice tool holder kit that fits behind the ROPs. he has them on special at the present time.


----------



## bmaverick

XLENDI said:


> Tractor Mike , has a nice tool holder kit that fits behind the ROPs. he has them on special at the present time.


It's nice and all, but either a ladder or being 10ft tall really helps to get things in/out of it. I can see mounting this much lower though.

https://asktractormike.com/product/tractor-caddy/


----------



## bmaverick

Got room up front?


----------



## bmaverick

Got one of those Y-ROPs on the Yanmar or JD?


----------



## bmaverick

Tractor bin/basket/carry box costs big bucks. BUT, for $59 to $99 look at the ATV versions that are the same size and come with mounting hardware too. Many on Amazon with FREE SHIPPING.


----------



## bmaverick

Then with the ATV basket, you can side fender mount too.


----------



## BrandonSeidel

I have been looking for a good way to store some tools on my LS XR4140.


----------



## BrandonSeidel

This is what I ended up doing for my tractor:




I made a toolbox for my LS XR4140 using the loader frame. I can't upload anything because I am new, but I made a video of it and recently put it on youtube. I used a 3" pvc pipe that would fit in the loader support pipe.


----------

